# Class Sponsors



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

You ask every business that you are a customer of. Dentist office, bank, feed store, vet office, farrier, mechanic, restaraunt, gas station, bowling alley, etc. 

Usually the horse show organizers will have a form that details what it costs to sponsor a class and it will ask for all of the pertinent information from the place of business so that it can be announced or displayed at the horse show.


----------

